# A snook fisherman's worst night - not for me!



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i know deep down in these angler hearts was the feeling of upset and disappointment! why? it was a night were the ladyfish took over all species in Sebastian Inlet last night - 5/5/13.... i wanted to fish for sharks near the 500lb range but got derailed when i saw that catwalk lookin kinda empty under the bridge. so me and another person fished it with small lip-diving plugs thinking what can we pull off. and boy did we pull off!!!!! i would say we hooked about 30 ladyfish but since they are so like tarpon most get off the hooks or bust them also leaving us with 17 landed. the few snook guys up there and on the rocks didn't get one. they just reeled ladyfish in or get no snook to hit there bait/lure. i no there not liking that but i was having a blast catching the unwanted. i got that bait now.










it was sorta low.... haha not no more!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Nice batch of............*

For the novice, that box of fish represents a smile "from ear to ear"! Fast and constantly jumping, nothing but excitement! Perfect for a 12yr old kid!

Fished that same area back in '68-74. Can't imagine the crowds of today. Good luck with those snarks........ don't think they are endangered yet!


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

A fun fish on light tackle, even for us Adult children too! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

plenty of bait for the bigguns in that batch!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

